# lampholder repairs



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Working on repairing lampholders from the fixture I posted last week. Cannot find replacements, but they are in good condition. So I am planning to add new pigtails and possibly replace the leather or cardboard (can't decide which it is) that wraps the holder to separate the terminals from the fixture.

Anyone done this and what did you use?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> Working on repairing lampholders from the fixture I posted last week. Cannot find replacements, but they are in good condition. So I am planning to add new pigtails and possibly replace the leather or cardboard (can't decide which it is) that wraps the holder to separate the terminals from the fixture.
> 
> Anyone done this and what did you use?


I need a 3 way lamp switch that controls a single level bulb and a night light down inside the table lamp. 
It's a no name odd ball from many years ago.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I was online looking for replacements earlier. There was a site called grandbrass.com that had lots of things. Also some others, just remember that one cause I emailed them for info. They had nothing, but got back to me quickly.


----------

